# Obtaining drivers license in Alberta



## Kev & Kristie (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi all,

I am coming from Australia to Calgary. I know that in Ontario I would not have to take a driving test, I simply hand over my Australian license and an official abstract issed within the past 3 months and they give me an Ontario license that shows the first licensed date the same as on the Australian license. I'm not so sure about in Alberta though, it kind of looks like I will have to do a practical test. Not a super big issue, but has anyone done this and know if this is correct?

Regards,
Kevin.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Kev & Kristie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am coming from Australia to Calgary. I know that in Ontario I would not have to take a driving test, I simply hand over my Australian license and an official abstract issed within the past 3 months and they give me an Ontario license that shows the first licensed date the same as on the Australian license. I'm not so sure about in Alberta though, it kind of looks like I will have to do a practical test. Not a super big issue, but has anyone done this and know if this is correct?
> 
> ...


Service Alberta: Driver's Licence


----------



## cono_sur (Dec 17, 2010)

Kev & Kristie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am coming from Australia to Calgary. I know that in Ontario I would not have to take a driving test, I simply hand over my Australian license and an official abstract issed within the past 3 months and they give me an Ontario license that shows the first licensed date the same as on the Australian license. I'm not so sure about in Alberta though, it kind of looks like I will have to do a practical test. Not a super big issue, but has anyone done this and know if this is correct?
> 
> ...


It looks like you will bypass the Graduated Licencing program and only have to pass 1 road test.

I'll post the exact link, but it's the service alberta website with "1671.cfm" as the filename.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

i know that u just swap your uk license over here im going to sort mine out tomorrow but you only have 90 days from arrival if you dont do it within the 90 days u have to sit a test!


----------



## Kev & Kristie (Dec 9, 2010)

Jennianne said:


> i know that u just swap your uk license over here im going to sort mine out tomorrow but you only have 90 days from arrival if you dont do it within the 90 days u have to sit a test!


Hi,

There are 10 countries that have a reciprical arrangement with Canada, but AUstralia isn't one of them. Most provinces do their own driver testing, however Ontario use a third party company for road testing. The third party company allow Australians to exchange their license provided you can supply an abstract without doing a road test. Looks like elsewhere the test is a must do. Its not a great drama, just that after you've been driving on one side of the road for so many years you get a bit nervous about being in a test situation on the other side of the road... oh well!


----------

